# Fox River floatability



## Coaster (Apr 17, 2013)

Wondering if someone could give me some insight into the floatability of the Fox River from Fox River Campground down to Seney Township Park. I have not fished (wading only in the past) this stretch in years and do not remember if it is a stretch I might be able to get a small inflatable drift boat down. Thanks.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I have done it in a canoe no problems. There are places that are tight and you may not be able to open your oars up.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Is there a Fox River Campground? I've been to the East Branch Campground a bunch of times, but didn't know of a campground on the main branch other than the Seney Township Campground?


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I fish the Fox all summer long. At least 2 times a week. If you're going to float it, you're in for quite a time. In the last 2-3 years, we've had some severe winds in the area. There are a lot of new blowdowns across the river. It changes every year. The area downstream of the campground isn't quite as bad as above, but still a pain. Dragging a boat of any kind around these blowdowns, through the tags, wouldn't be any fun. Why not just fish it on foot? There are many access points along the road. By floating, you're not going to get to any water that can't be reached by foot.

Mike


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

neazor91 said:


> Dragging a boat of any kind around these blowdowns, through the tags, wouldn't be any fun.




Expect a minimum of 6-8 portages. It's a nightmare. It's also a very long float. You will be hard pressed to get in actual fishing time. I wrote a report about doing that float about 3 years ago.
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/central-up-trout-report-3rd-week-of-august.516175/
Scroll down to the 5th paragraph.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

PunyTrout's description of floating that's in his older thread is quite accurate, except I think there are now more blowdowns in the river.

Mike


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If it was me I would plan just a float trip to see what is in the river then if possible go fishing.


----------

